# Hmmm....



## GJWhite (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey folks--I was in Italy recently and when in Corniglia for the Northern leg of our trip, I had this amazing cheese on a daily basis.  Sadly I was too busy enjoying the cheese (on beaches, in my apartment, wherever) to retain the name of it.  It was mildly crumbly but it retained it's shape better than something like feta.  I am trying to find the cheese once more stateside so perhaps we could start with the different types of cheeses--what are the central differences between goat's, sheep's, and cow's milk cheeses?  

thanks for the help


----------



## ironchef (Dec 13, 2003)

it might have been ricotta salata cheese


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 2, 2004)

Check out igourmet.com they have cheeses from all over the world  click on Italy they will have a description and a picture Im sure you will be able to figure it out. I love this site they have the best cheeses.


----------

